# Dealers who can set up PCD



## jschnoor (Apr 7, 2014)

Could anybody recommend a dealer who can set up PCD?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Any BMW dealer can set up PCD; not all want to apparently.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Houston Dealers*



jschnoor said:


> Could anybody recommend a dealer who can set up PCD?


I am sure any of the dealers in Houston can do it . I would check first with the dealer you
Have a relationship with . If not , call the dealers , & inquire . I would start with the internet
Sales Manager. We have found in the past , they tend to have better prices then the floor sales person who you randomly get when You walk onto the sales lot / showroom . 
Good luck it's a fantastic experience !


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Any dealer with a problem can call the performance center and they would walk them through it.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Your a member of Bimerfest, you have the luxury of having some of the best Client Advisers in the country. Email or call one, and see what they can do. Considering you are looking for a PCD, you can use any of them, though Adrian Avila is at BMW of So. Atlanta, and has served many a "fester" over the years, not only with PCDs, but special Bimmerfest pricing and experience thats hard to match. Give him a call, tell him I said Hi


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

+1 for Adrian. Competent, experienced and honest; all you can ask for in a CA.


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> +1 for Adrian. Competent, experienced and honest; all you can ask for in a CA.


I'm still waiting for him to call me back. It's only been a year :thumbdown:

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

*Seriously*



MasterYoda said:


> I'm still waiting for him to call me back. It's only been a year :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Gee, I dunno, after a day or two, I normally call someone again. Always consider there being a lost message, a message not received, ect. A thumbs down and you never dealt with the man ?? Not what I'd call a credible review/rating.....


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

drstein said:


> Gee, I dunno, after a day or two, I normally call someone again. Always consider there being a lost message, a message not received, ect. A thumbs down and you never dealt with the man ?? Not what I'd call a credible review/rating.....


Multiple phone calls and an email or two thrown in there. We spoke on the phone and was told "I'm busy ill call you back". Hummm. Not credible you say? Not a good way to start a relationship, especially when ED is also being thrown in there. FYI. I'm not the only member on here with this same experience. Why should I "hound" a salesperson selling a car? No thank you.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

My statement was based on your sentence "I'm still waiting for him to call me back." which was interpreted as you called & never got a return call. Period. I have had the same experience with others, and worse, certainly frustrating.


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

drstein said:


> My statement was based on your sentence "I'm still waiting for him to call me back." which was interpreted as you called & never got a return call. Period. I have had the same experience with others, and worse, certainly frustrating.


I was just being facetious. I ended up using another CA who was on top of his game. It is understandable that people fall through the cracks but it was frustrating to say the least.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

